# Glycine Incursore 46mm Sap



## Matblack (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been reading the forums for a long time casting around for a watch which I feel will complement my Seiko BM beater and I've settled on either the;

Glycine Incursore 46mm SAP

I love this because of the large size but also the really clean dial and hands










or the

Glycine Combat 4

Again this is a large-ish watch, I'm less sure about it, but my understanding is that its a cheaper moder and will probably be easier to obtain secondhand










In both cases I really like the back face rather than any other colours

What I'm really interested in is peoples views of Glycine, I'd also like a bit of an idea about how much I would expect to pay for one secondhand and if they are likely to come up for sale on a regular basis. I've found a lot of useful info here and done some searching but I haven't found anything much on these models.

Thanks

MB


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a Combat 4 (an orange one) and am impressed with the quality. An underrated brand IMHO.

I like the Incusore series too, though the 46mm version would be too big for my tastes. Mal is selling a really nice 44mm blue dial Incusore auto on the sales forum if you are interested.

I think both are in the region of Â£350 - Â£400 retail (on straps), but you can get them for less with a little hunting.


----------



## Matblack (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the tip off









I've had a look at Mal's one which he has for sale and although I like it the design doesn't have the same desirability (to me) that the plan straight hands do.

I'll have to keep an eye out for one and when I have enough posts stick a wanted ad in the sales section









Its nice to hear that the build quality is good and you are please with yours though

MB


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Love the Glycine.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Anything 46mm is all right by me









PS I may be wrong but I think you can do WTB ad without the 50 post thing?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve had this one for a few years now and am very pleased with it, excellent build quality and well worth the money









*Glycine Incursore, Unitas cal.6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Must be my age - or an eyesight thing - I keep see-ing "Glycine Intercourse" on this heading topic









I think I would like the 46mm job, but one would need a sturdy wrist to wear it! Does look the Business though! Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have only had one Glycine and I thought the build quality and face clarity superb, I'd second the comment that they are an underrated brand. Plus, it's not everyday you see one, another positive in my book. I really liked mine. So I sold it. I have not given up hope of it returning home though, you know who you are.









I much prefer the Combat to the Incursore. I had noticed a few Fortis's, Incursores, Tituma's and the like, lovely really "clean" legible faces and I got a craving for one. I bought a Fortis (from Mike?) and it lasted about a week before I sold it on, there was just nowt to look at! The Combat is interesting and IMO the Incursore is not.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I really liked mine. So I sold it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> The Combat is interesting and IMO the Incursore is not.


No Mark, it`s just unclutered


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Glycine are an underrated brand in my opinion; they are innovative and yet still have the heritage of the Combat and especially the Airman. I like the Incursore you are considering, it is also my favourite. There is something about the Combat 4 which didn't sit right with me, the 43mm size and the design just didn't gel. I sold my Combat 4 and got a Combat 3 a much better option.

Out of the two I would go for the Incursore and if you still want a Combat get the 40mm Combat 3 on a bracelet


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree with John...If you have a BM then the 46mm Incursore is more of a size match....


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

Got to have a look at the Glycine KMU48, in steel or PVD...

.

Beautiful hand winder with 24mm lugs...

.

I had one for a couple of years, easy to wear at 48mm plus crown...

.

It's not a "tall" watch & fits under your shirt cuff...

.

All the best...

.

Jim...


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i realy like the clean lines

but i cant read the small date [eysite going] so would rather have a dateless...............


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

didnt a combat 4 just sell for Â£130?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I think it did. One disadvantage with Glycine is that the second-hand values seem to be a bit brutal. Great if you're buying second-hand of course.


----------



## Matblack (Apr 17, 2007)

ditchdiger said:


> didnt a combat 4 just sell for Â£130?


I believe it did









I think I'm pretty much settled on the Incursore 46mm SAP, now I just need to find one, preferably secondhand at a reasonable price, LOL

Unfortunately it doesn't look like you can post a wanted without 50 posts and I'm unsure of where I might be able to pick one up, I'll keep looking though, thanks everyone for your opinions they all seem very positive









Obviously the second hand price is a bit of problem if you buy new but fingers crossed I won't have to do that









MB


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Matblack said:


> Obviously the second hand price is a bit of problem if you buy new but fingers crossed I won't have to do that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It`s only a problem if, like some people I could mention but won`t, you tend to have a quick turn around of watches


----------

